# What you can find in a log



## kweinert (Apr 22, 2016)

A lot of words that you might not want heard in public in this one.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 22, 2016)

Good thing it was sliced in half! Spooky! Chuck


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 22, 2016)

I typically don't cuss much but I am pretty sure I would have lost myself quite similar to what that did. I got shivers up my spine just watching that.


----------



## Jim Beam (Apr 22, 2016)

Please pass the eye bleach.....


----------



## Kevin (Apr 22, 2016)

Makes you wonder how people like that would react in a life or death emergency. He's not EMT, LEO, or USCG material that's pretty clear. It would certainly be a surprise though!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## drycreek (Apr 22, 2016)

No big deal, I've done that quite a few times.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kweinert (Apr 22, 2016)

drycreek said:


> No big deal, I've done that quite a few times.



Cut a snake in two or use that language?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 23, 2016)

When I was a kid I saw a black snake cut in 3 pieces by a train. I don't mind snakes...but I hate BEES! Gary


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 23, 2016)

I ran over a rattler with my mower a few years ago. Must have stuck his head up to see what the noise was....
Brrrttttt.....Michele was freaking out...its dead. Calm down woman.
I like snakes.....all of em.


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 23, 2016)

Me too... long as the damn things are dead!

Got no use for them alive!!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 23, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I ran over a rattler with my mower a few years ago. Must have stuck his head up to see what the noise was....
> Brrrttttt.....Michele was freaking out...its dead. Calm down woman.
> I like snakes.....all of em.



You have rattlers in CT?


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 23, 2016)

Yep....we even have a Mountain named after em where they breed....Rattle snake mountain is home to the timber rattlers....


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 23, 2016)

http://patch.com/connecticut/glastonbury/connecticut-in-2013-year-of-the-snake-64993c0c

Glastonbury is the town next to me...


----------



## Kevin (Apr 23, 2016)

I woulda lost money on that bet. I thought snakes hated cold weather.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 23, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I woulda lost money on that bet. I thought snakes hated cold weather.



You've got snakes and Texans mixed up...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jim Beam (Apr 24, 2016)

DKMD said:


> You've got snakes and Texans mixed up...




They're the same thing

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

